# NEW TOY :)



## Dylan777 (Sep 27, 2013)

Found this on my desk this morning   ;D ;D ;D ;D It's my 7th anniversary gift from the wife.

Can you guess what this is? Hint: 1st letter is "X" and last is "S" 

I'm heading out...will post some pics later


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 27, 2013)

It seems that his wife also reads Canonrumors.  Congratulations, and enjoy your gift 8).


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 27, 2013)

Fuji X100S


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2013)

Very nice gift. Congratulations. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations and Happy Anniversary! ;D


----------



## distant.star (Sep 27, 2013)

.
Nice diversion from the seven-year itch!!


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 27, 2013)

Man that reminds me of my first film camera =) enjoy


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Found this on my desk this morning   ;D ;D ;D ;D It's my 7th anniversary gift from the wife.
> 
> Can you guess what this is? Hint: 1st letter is "X" and last is "S"
> 
> I'm heading out...will post some pics later



Thanks guys.

I received phones from clients, ended up staying at the office until 6PM 

After putting the kids to bed, I now finally have a chance to play with my new toy. Here are some photos taken with X100s, no flash, inside my house @ 10PM, normal lighting. I was shooting at 1/40 & f2.8: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/endboB6U/1/6247357

Here are same photos, with film style PP -- sorry, my PP skill is :' http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/PNuvB1xW/1/6247358

*NOTE:* It's day & night dif. between Canon and Fuji camera menu :-\

Will post more photos soon...


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 28, 2013)

All I got for my anniversary was IGNORED.


----------



## Eli (Sep 28, 2013)

Grats!
Do a comparison with the RX1 when you get a chance? 
What lens and camera did you use for the photos of the x100s?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2013)

I repeat what I asked in another thread :

'Has your wife got a sister ?'


----------



## Menace (Sep 28, 2013)

Your wife has good taste


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 28, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> It seems that his wife also reads Canonrumors.  Congratulations, and enjoy your gift 8).


just what I was thinking! congrats on your new toy and anniversary! 
that's a great gift! I used this as a learning opportunity to teach my wife about good gifts! 
also, I really like your gear setup, some people on here have everything from Canon's lineup, but you only have the really good things(IMO) from all the different manufacturers. Nice choices!


----------



## Northstar (Sep 28, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Found this on my desk this morning   ;D ;D ;D ;D It's my 7th anniversary gift from the wife.
> 
> Can you guess what this is? Hint: 1st letter is "X" and last is "S"
> 
> I'm heading out...will post some pics later



Great job wife! 

Have fun and tell us more about it when u have time!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 28, 2013)

I had the same first thoughts like distant star.
And: you seem to have some nice toys already.
Very appetizing pictures you have made from them.

Enjoy!


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

Eli said:


> Grats!
> Do a comparison with the RX1 when you get a chance?
> What lens and camera did you use for the photos of the x100s?



The x100s was photographed with 5D III + 50L @ f2


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I repeat what I asked in another thread :
> 
> 'Has your wife got a sister ?'



Sorry Sporgon, I got the last one


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> just what I was thinking! congrats on your new toy and anniversary!
> that's a great gift! I used this as a learning opportunity to teach my wife about good gifts!
> also, I really like your gear setup, some people on here have everything from Canon's lineup, but you only have the really good things(IMO) from all the different manufacturers. Nice choices!



Thanks EchoLocation


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Have fun and tell us more about it when u have time!



Will do Northstar. I'm still learning the fuji menu ???


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

M4X said:


> ...and all _I_ got was something that started with "s" and ended with "x"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

2n10 said:


> Congrats on the new toy.



Thanks 2n10


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> All I got for my anniversary was IGNORED.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I repeat what I asked in another thread :
> ...


 
:'(


----------



## winglet (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats! You're going to love it!

The Fuji doesn't replace my bigger kit, but complements it perfectly and is now my walk-around of choice. As much as I love the big guns, people tend not to shy away as much from the X100S as it looks like something my grandfather had! I'm still trying to figure out the menu system as well, one of the things I love about Canon is the similarity between their models from Powershot to 1DX in the menus. Fuji is well...let's just say it has some quirks!

Curious where the "777" in your nickname comes from?


----------



## chilledXpress (Sep 28, 2013)

Enjoy, I've found it best if you drive all by yourself... auto anything is not much to my liking. AF is ok but better/quicker with Manual. Won't ever replace my 5D3's/1DX but when I head out with a minimalist mind set... it's the only camera I take. Leaf shutters rock, at f/2.0 you can trigger up to 1/1000 allowing you to do things you could never do with any of the Canons. As a strobist, this opens up tremendous opportunities. BTW... tape a 1/4 CTO to the onboard flash and it helps it play nicer with natural light.

The Xpro1 is a good camera but Fuji dialed in the button layout much better with the X100S, if/when the Xpro2 comes out I will be all over it. Hopefully it has phase contrast AF and FF, then it's a dream come true.



EDC Camera Bag... by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 29, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Enjoy, I've found it best if you drive all by yourself... auto anything is not much to my liking. AF is ok but better/quicker with Manual. Won't ever replace my 5D3's/1DX but when I head out with a minimalist mind set... it's the only camera I take. Leaf shutters rock, at f/2.0 you can trigger up to 1/1000 allowing you to do things you could never do with any of the Canons. As a strobist, this opens up tremendous opportunities. BTW... tape a 1/4 CTO to the onboard flash and it helps it play nicer with natural light.
> 
> The Xpro1 is a good camera but Fuji dialed in the button layout much better with the X100S, if/when the Xpro2 comes out I will be all over it. Hopefully it has phase contrast AF and FF, then it's a dream come true.



After playing with X100s for 3hrs today....I'm officially in LOVE with Fuji. Mark my word if rumor Xpro2 is FF with retro design( like x100s), I will sell some of my Canon gear and will jump on Fuji wagon 

Will start with 14 or 16mm and 85mm


----------



## chilledXpress (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, if FF that's going to require a new set of lenses. My XPro1 is a good camera but if I'm going to go to the trouble of lens changes... I'll stick with the Canon's until Fuji comes around to FF.

You liking the jpegs or RAF files? I shoot only RAF but I find them to be sublime for PP and I think they can be pushed around much easier while still retaining the Fuji look.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 29, 2013)

mmm the 85 1.2 i want lol but get that filter off .Congrats on your new toy,be interesting to see if the pro2 is full frame


----------



## Eli (Sep 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy, I've found it best if you drive all by yourself... auto anything is not much to my liking. AF is ok but better/quicker with Manual. Won't ever replace my 5D3's/1DX but when I head out with a minimalist mind set... it's the only camera I take. Leaf shutters rock, at f/2.0 you can trigger up to 1/1000 allowing you to do things you could never do with any of the Canons. As a strobist, this opens up tremendous opportunities. BTW... tape a 1/4 CTO to the onboard flash and it helps it play nicer with natural light.
> ...



Hahaha what did we all tell you... The x100s is an absolute joy to use isn't it! And it's so darn pretty! Can't wait to see what the xe2 specs are, rumored to be announced in oct.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Well, if FF that's going to require a new set of lenses. My XPro1 is a good camera but if I'm going to go to the trouble of lens changes... I'll stick with the Canon's until Fuji comes around to FF.
> 
> You liking the jpegs or RAF files? I shoot only RAF but I find them to be sublime for PP and I think they can be pushed around much easier while still retaining the Fuji look.



I do WISH Fuji has X100s design with 35mm sensor, with 35mm f1.4 fixed lens. I'm in.
I shoot both RAW + JPEG. I love the JPEG looks straight out from camera. I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> mmm the 85 1.2 i want lol but get that filter off .Congrats on your new toy,be interesting to see if the pro2 is full frame



Thanks bornshooter, 

What's wrong with B&W Clear filter on 85L II?


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Will post more photos soon...



These are JPEG, straight out from camera. 50% resized to post here.

I took over 300 photos last weekend with X100s. I will share some more photos soon


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Will post more photos soon...



How is X100s AF speed? I have no problem shooting my kids running and jumping


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Another kid on scooter


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 1, 2013)

> How is X100s AF speed? I have no problem shooting my kids running and jumping



Don't get me wrong, love this camera and I have been a Canon user from the start. It's the only camera that has seriously challenged my beliefs about Canons offerings. So much so that I am now considering the change if the next generation addresses a few of my nagging concerns. The biggest is AF speed and the main reason I still have a Canons tucked away for any fast movers. 

You'll find that you will miss some shots when dealing with photographic non-cooperators. My sons are very young, around two. They don't listen to daddy when he asks them to pose or stand somewhat still for a photo. Not a worry with my Canons or if you're in full daylight... beyond that and unfort the Fuji will be slow to react often. I usually resort to manual when this is the case... it helps but it's not the perfect fix. 

I do love it though... I shoot a lot of street, candid, and portraiture. It shines 90% of the time. I do wish the battery lasted longer but you can help by dropping some of the more energy requiring functions to extend the battery life. Besides that, it really just needs phase contrast AF. If it could focus like the OMD-5, be FF and ILC then yikes... it would be everything I need in one package.

I'd suggest a 2 Stop ND filter too... With the on-board 3 stop you can either go 2, 3, or 5 stop and then use it wide open in the brightest of day.




A day in Santa Cruz... by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr



A day in Santa Cruz... by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr



Bath time... by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr

And some street portraiture ( which is where I feel this camera excels)



010/100 - Saundra by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 1, 2013)

I am glad you like it, the shots are solid, but I can't help but think it would have to be exceptional for me to leave the mkiii at home... and I'm not sure what I saw there is what I would call exceptional.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> > How is X100s AF speed? I have no problem shooting my kids running and jumping



Nice shots chilledXpress 

Here some photos I PP this afternoon @ lunch break. Too busy at work and at home, no time for anything else :-\
http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/aWw2WGcp/1/6252127


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 1, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I am glad you like it, the shots are solid, but I can't help but think it would have to be exceptional for me to leave the mkiii at home... and I'm not sure what I saw there is what I would call exceptional.



You can't tuck the 5D3/1DX in your pocket, the X100S is smaller than the 24-70 II. Then there is the leaf shutter and strobe use... try to get the same images with the Canon's without resorting to loads of lighting gear... if you're a Strobist that pays for itself alone. Great image quality and use but tiny/unintimidating, people don't see giant DSLR. They relax around you and you blend into the background... you can't ever do that with a 5D3 or 1DX. And one of the biggest pluses, I'd put the raw files against my 5D3s or 1DX any day. Those are a few of the exceptional aspects.

All that for less than the cost a single lens ( at least mine ).

Thanks Dylan777 !


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> You can't tuck the 5D3/1DX in your pocket, the X100S is smaller than the 24-70 II... that's the exceptional part. Then there is the leaf shutter and strobe use... try to get the same images with the Canons without resorting to loads of lighting gear. Internal ND filter... if your a Strobist that pays for itself. Great image quality and use but tiny, and people don't see giant DSLR. They relax around you and you blend into the background... you can't ever do that with a 5D3 or 1DX.
> 
> All that for less than the cost a single lens ( at least mine ).
> 
> Thanks Dylan777 !



If rumor X-E2 is FF-retro-body, then I'll sell some of my canon gear and replace with Fuji vintage gear.

I really like your "child & mother" photo. Very cute.


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Dylan, two of my favorite subjects there.


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, forgot one more.... absolutely SILENT operation. If you think silent mode on the 5D3 is great, which I do, then in comparison to the X100S the 5D3 sounds like a garbage truck at 630am Sunday morning. Forget about a comparison to the 1DX staccato. In the street or a wedding... silence is golden!!!


----------



## SPL (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice gift! Very nice of your wife! Happy anniversary! Would love to get one of those cameras, have fun with it!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 1, 2013)

SPL said:


> Nice gift! Very nice of your wife! Happy anniversary! Would love to get one of those cameras, have fun with it!



Thanks SPL,

It's fun to shoot with "vintage" style camera


----------

